#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Έκδοση - Ανάκληση ΠΕΑ

## asak

Γεια σας!
Δημιούργησα αυτό το θέμα προκειμένου να αναρτούμε οποιαδήποτε απορία που να σχετίζετε με την ηλεκτρονική πλατφόρμα της ΕΥΕΠΕΝ κατά την έκδοση - ανάκληση ενός ΠΕΑ.
Αφορμή η παρακάτω απορία:
Θέλω να κάνω ανάκληση-ακύρωση ενός ΠΕΑ που είναι σε εκκρεμότητα, έχει πάρει δηλ. αρ. πρωτ. αλλά δεν έχει οριστικοποιηθεί. Μπορώ και με ποιο τρόπο. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν υπάρχει κάτι προς ακύρωση. Αφού δεν οριστικοποιήθηκε το ΠΕΑ.
Να ανακαλεσουμε τι; Την αίτηση; Δεν έχει νόημα. Απλώς δεν προχωρούμε στην έκδοση του ΠΕΑ και η Μονή επίπτωση θα είναι ότι θα φαίνεται στη λίστα με τις τα μη οριστικοποιημένα ΠΕΑ.

----------

asak

----------


## tserpe

Την ανάκληση οριστικού ΠΕΑ για ένταξη στο πρόγραμμα εξοικονομώ την κάνει ο μηχανικός που το είχε εκδώσει;

ποιος άλλος!!!

----------

